# xen -> windows -> mehrere cpu kerne

## pieter_parker

wenn ich in xen ein windows (?xp) laufen lassen wollen wuerde .. koennte ich dort 2 und mehr cpu kerne ansprechen ?

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Die CPU's werden an den Gast durchgereicht.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

du kannst versuchen mehrere VCPUS durchzureichen. Zum Beispiel via:

```

vcpus = 2

```

Außerdem kann du die Last auf die Kerne ein wenig verteilen. Wenn du zum beispiel 4 Kerne hättest, könntest du nu Kern 1 und 4 nutzen lassen. Das soll mit dem folgenden Beispiel gehen (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe aus der Example-Config /etc/xen/xmexample1):

```

cpus = "1,4"

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

